# Can't believe I had to throw out Canadian Bacon !



## jetman (Dec 26, 2012)

So, here's my sad story. Plans were to spend Christmas eve and day with girlfriend and have Christmas dinner with her family. Day before Christmas eve, I'm slicing and vacuum packing BBB, CB, two different sausages and two different smoked cheese. My kitchen looked like a tornado had blown through, vacuum bags, gift bags and baking supplies all over the place. I packed close to 100 bags of thin sliced smokey goodies in a few coolers. In all this mess I had a plastic shoe box size Rubbermaid container that held the Canadian bacon waiting to be sliced sitting by the stove. Packing the coolers I found there was enough CB for everyone so I passed on slicing more. Well by now you probably figured out what I did, I left a 5# chunk of CB out on the counter for about 36 hours 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Unpacking left over gift bags last night it donned on me that the CB was still sitting out and behind a similar box of sausage supplies I keep in dry storage.

Kills me that I wasted that piece of meat, if I were starving on a desert island, I'd probably eat it and survive but it's just not worth getting anyone sick over a few dollars worth of meat. One more bummer, I cannot make anymore goodies until February due to work schedule.

it's going to be a long January........

JetMan<<<


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2012)

Doohhhhhhh!!!! Been there done that before!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 26, 2012)

..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ......   Probably will be the *last* time you do that....   for awhile anyway....

You have joined the club of "I'm and idiot at times"...  I've been president for too long..... I need a volunteer to replace me....


----------



## sqwib (Dec 26, 2012)

You did the right thing and set a good example.  Safety first.
Sorry to hear about your mishap


----------



## jetman (Dec 27, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Dave, I'm a better cook then a politician, you can keep the presidency 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The real bummer is that it was my double loin CB, the one where I put two loins flat to flat in netting so I would have a nice round slice. Oh well, now I have an excuse to smoke up a new batch in February.

So long my friend.....













Smokey C Bacon tombstone.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 27, 2012






Jetman<<<


----------

